# Can Anyone Identiy this Uniform



## J Waugh (Mar 9, 2008)

I just looking to see if anyone can identiy this Uniform. I have found it among old family photos and no family members know who it is.

I have been told it could be a mercantile tug captain's cap badge.

Can anyone help.

Thanks 
John


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome to the site John . I'm sure some of our members can help . The 3 rings would indicate a Mate or 2nd Engineer .

Regards from Canada Derek


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Cant help with the uniform but -
What about that moustache though ? it's a real beaut ! bet he was proud of that one !!!


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't think merchant ship officers had rings with a curl, it's usually a diamond. Perhaps coast guard or Trinity house or customs officer?.
Tony.


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

OLD STRAWBERRY said:


> I don't think merchant ship officers had rings with a curl, it's usually a diamond. Perhaps coast guard or Trinity house or customs officer?.
> Tony.


Except BP, Tony, but there again, we were part Government owned.(Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i doubt the chap in the pic was B.P.


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks like his trousers could be dark blue and the cap, waistcoat and jacket a light blue. More reminiscent of a US gent. Railways or riverboat?


----------



## jonnie (Dec 29, 2006)

Is there not a few companies who can use the rings with curls? (incl. Blue Star?)
Was it not something to do with recognition of their efforts during the war?
I dont know which war, and I may be talkin total rubbish, but someone told me that when I was a cadet with Blue Star.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes Ken 68 ,
I was thinking US railways...the givaway is the Pocket watch....
How many seamen wore watches out board of their clothes ?
I will side with you Ken 
best wishes derby


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Can't find my book with the photograph in but one of the masters of SS Great Britain (Claxton?) wore a similar uniform with commanders insignia on, having served in the RN. I don't know if he was on the half pay list or seconded to the ship but can assume that it was not uncommon in that era for ex RN officers to have command of merchant ships. Particularly in the era when posession of a BOT certificate of Competency was not compulsory.

Have you checked the captains list (used to be held in The Guildhall London) for family names?


----------



## jimmys (Jan 5, 2007)

I think this may be an officer from British Rail Ferries pre 1900. Some of them had obscure uniforms and British Rail issue watches. I get the feeling I have seen a picture like this before, but I cant come across it.

regards


----------



## EBenarty (Oct 5, 2005)

It could be Ben Line as a lot of ships due to their speed did not go in convoy,
they were gratuited by the government to wear the rings but they are overlayed the opposite way from the Royal Navy


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

J Waugh said:


> I just looking to see if anyone can identiy this Uniform. I have found it among old family photos and no family members know who it is.
> 
> I have been told it could be a mercantile tug captain's cap badge.
> 
> ...


Looks abit like Alan Keeping in his younger days !


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes Im sure this is a picture of Alan Keeping


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

ALLAN WILD said:


> Yes Im sure this is a picture of Alan Keeping


Allan
Definitely Keeping!
Ray


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Colour tones in old monochrome photographs are strangely inconsistent. Yellow often shows as black, so shades of light and dark blue, or black uniform differently lit can show up quite strangely. A watch and chain was a badge of respectability, and shows in many old photos of ship's officers, and crew, in formal photographs.


----------



## PIP (Jun 13, 2007)

This uniform has rings that are actually still adopted by some British shipping companies today and they were in useup to the First World War. Interesting, but needs a bit more research.

PIP


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi John
Can you confirm from the original that the cap badge actually shows 2 houseflags one above the other? Are these any clearer again on the original - all I can make out from the scan is that the bottom one looks like the St Andrew's Cross.
Regards
Peter


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

I am quite certain that this is not a Customs / Waterguard uniform. Chief Preventive Officers did not have three rings until 1946...

See:- http-ww.HM waterguard/uniforms.
Bob.


----------



## nodes (Jan 1, 2009)

robandbarbara said:


> I am quite certain that this is not a Customs / Waterguard uniform. Chief Preventive Officers did not have three rings until 1946...
> 
> See:- http-ww.HM waterguard/uniforms.
> Bob.


The cap badge is not a government badge, how about a ships pilot. the uniform is not smart enough for R N or coastguards, though it could be a working coat for on deck like a sailing vessel.


----------

